# Polyester/Acrylester Blanks in 2"x2"x6"



## Taff67 (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello everyone. My first post here!
I turn some small wooden items for automobiles (shift knobs and the like) and after looking at some of the stunning acrylic effects, would like to try my hand at turning some of this material. Where can I obtain the acrylics/special effect polyesters in larger blank sizes? 2" or 2.5" square would be ideal. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello, do you want to cast your own or buy them?

Anthony


----------



## btboone (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Taff, finding the plastics in larger sizes is a challenge.  I looked for them for my titanium ring inlays.  I found that some knife suppliers have some in larger blocks for handles, but it is still not quite 2" x 2" size.  Take a look at some of Anthony's past posts to see some pink and purple pens that he made from material that he cast himself.  That looks like the way to go.


----------



## timdaleiden (Jan 16, 2005)

Penn State Industries has aquapearl in 2x2x2.5 or 6 inch lengths.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 16, 2005)

You more than likely will have to cast your own if you want any varity at all. Anthony is pretty sharp at this. I think there is a post in the forum about resins.


----------



## Taff67 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the fast replies. I don't mind trying to cast my own turning blanks. I work with Polyester wood finishes quite a lot, but not thought about casting. It would be really nice to not have to lacquer and polish afterwards! I have turned some 3" dia solid black polyester rod and that stuff came out beautiful.
I'll do a search on this site. Thx again.


----------



## Taff67 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just checked out Anthony's site. Beautiful work!

Regarding the auto shift knobs I make (currently out of regular black walnut), I'd like to have the swirly look of something like Amboyna Burl, but without the headache of having to lacquer it. How can I reproduce this kind of effect casting my own polyester? Of course, I'd be quite happy to buy the turning blanks also!


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 17, 2005)

Wood reproductions, such as Formica, are based on lithography.  I am not sure how you can faithfully reproduce wood grain when casting pieces that have no flat surfaces.  However, very nice effects are possible with casting.  You can cast a piece that has the colors of the burl, with a mottled effect to it. I think that is about as close as you can get.

By the way, pen and stopper blanks come in squares and rounds.  If you are going to produce a number of pieces in the same shape, why not just make some molds?  All it would take is the final polishing.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 17, 2005)

Taff, here is a link to some of the size molds I use.
http://www.misterart.com/store/view/001/group_id/540/ENVIRONMENTAL-TECH-Resin-Molds.htm

You could laminate two togethe if you need it bigger.
All the casting supplies can be had at www.artstuf.com

If you raad some of this topic, there is discussion on casting and some good info on how to cast your own,

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2827

Anthony


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 17, 2005)

Douglas and Sturgess (artstuf.com) also sells mold making materials.


----------

